# Lionel Lee's progression thread (Road to sub 1:10/2:00/2:50 on 5x5/6x6/7x7)



## LwBigcubes (Aug 18, 2022)

Hi I'm really happy to share some progression I've made on 7x7 in a very long time! I've gotten back into making progress on big cubes after a taking multiple hiatuses for the past 1 year. For background, I've been cubing for 4.5 years and my main event is 7x7.

I decided to post a thread because it is my first time making progress on big cubes in almost 1 full year. Back in 2021, I hit a wall and my 7x7 global average plateaued around 3:05. Moreover, I was busy with university and as a result, this made me not as motivated to practice big cubes as much. Only recently in July, I went for my first WCA competition in 3 years and got a 3:01/2:51 official mean/single for 7x7. Link to my WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2019HOON01. This revived my motivation to practice properly again.

Just within the last 3 weeks:
a). I was able to get my global average down from 3:04-3:05 to 2:57-2:58.
b). I broke my PB mo3 as shown below. Previously it was 2:49.07 from 2021.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-08-18
mean of 3: 2:47.38

Time List:
1. 2:37.51 
2. 2:47.01 
3. 2:57.63 

c) I also managed to get my PB2 single of 2:35 on cam! It was quite close to my PB single is 2:34.24 which was from year 2021. Feel free to critique if you wish to!
Link to video: 




My long term goal is to be able to average around 2:30 on 7x7.


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Aug 18, 2022)

7x7 is such a fun puzzle to solve! It's honestly such a cool event, and you're really great at it!


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 19, 2022)

@LwBigcubes which method do you use on 7x7


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 19, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> @LwBigcubes which method do you use on 7x7


If you watch the solve you can see he uses Redux over Hoya.


----------



## HarrisonM (Aug 19, 2022)

LwBigcubes said:


> Hi I'm really happy to share some progression I've made on 7x7 in a very long time! I've gotten back into making progress on big cubes after a taking multiple hiatuses for the past 1 year. For background, I've been cubing for 4.5 years and my main event is 7x7.
> 
> I decided to post a thread because it is my first time making progress on big cubes in almost 1 full year. Back in 2021, I hit a wall and my 7x7 global average plateaued around 3:05. Moreover, I was busy with university and as a result, this made me not as motivated to practice big cubes as much. Only recently in July, I went for my first WCA competition in 3 years and got a 3:01/2:51 official mean/single for 7x7. Link to my WCA profile: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2019HOON01. This revived my motivation to practice properly again.
> 
> ...


Did you delete your old instagram because you quit cubing at one point


----------



## LwBigcubes (Aug 19, 2022)

HarrisonM said:


> Did you delete your old instagram because you quit cubing at one point


That's one reason.


----------



## LwBigcubes (Aug 19, 2022)

Clock_Enthusiast said:


> 7x7 is such a fun puzzle to solve! It's honestly such a cool event, and you're really great at it!


Thank you and yes indeed, 7x7 is my favorite event!


----------



## LwBigcubes (Aug 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> This is the first time I'm ever seeing someone who mains 7x7. Good luck on your improvement!


Thank you!


----------



## LwBigcubes (Aug 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> This is the first time I'm ever seeing someone who mains 7x7. Good luck on your improvement!





Nevan J said:


> @LwBigcubes which method do you use on 7x7


Redux


----------



## gruuby (Aug 19, 2022)

Timona said:


> This is the first time I'm ever seeing someone who mains 7x7. Good luck on your improvement!


Well now its your second time B)
I'm not as fast as this guy though lol


----------



## LwBigcubes (Oct 5, 2022)

5x5 PB Ao5 (previous was 1:09.81). I still use redux as usual and it's still working well for me.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-05
avg of 5: 1:07.90

Time List:
1. 1:04.81 D' U2 Fw Bw F2 L2 Uw2 Fw' Uw' R Dw2 Lw' B Lw2 Dw' Fw Uw B Dw' U' F2 Bw' Fw Rw' D L2 B D Rw2 B' Dw' R B2 R B2 Rw F2 Dw D' Rw' Lw' Bw2 Rw2 U R Uw Rw R' B2 F' U2 Lw2 Fw' B F D' B Uw' R Lw'
2. 1:10.14 R2 B2 Rw' D F2 B' L Fw' L' Bw' L2 F' R' Dw' U' R Rw2 B Uw Rw2 Uw' U2 Bw2 D Uw' F Fw2 Bw2 Lw Fw2 Bw' D Uw Fw' R' Fw2 Uw2 D2 Lw2 B2 R' B U Lw' Dw U' F' B' L' Lw F' D2 Rw' D2 Bw' Dw2 Rw R B' R
3. 1:08.75 D F' Lw2 Bw Fw2 B' L' U' Bw Dw' D' Uw U' Lw' Fw2 Bw' Lw U2 Dw2 Fw B U' F' Rw F Dw' Bw' F Rw2 Lw' Bw' D2 L Rw2 Uw Rw2 Lw Bw' D' Lw2 Dw2 L Dw Uw B' Bw' D' Fw2 R Bw' D' U Lw Dw' R' Bw2 Uw' U2 Dw Lw'
4. (1:13.91) U' Dw2 Rw Fw' Uw' R Dw' Lw Rw' F2 L2 Rw Bw Uw2 L D2 Fw' Bw Dw2 F' Fw' R Dw' Rw' U' Fw' D' L Dw2 R2 L2 D' Bw' U Lw2 F' B D Lw' Uw Fw Uw2 U2 F Dw U' B2 Uw2 Lw U L Rw Bw' Fw' L B' R B' F Rw2
5. (1:04.54) R2 Uw L2 Bw' F' Dw' Rw' B' F' L Fw' L2 Uw' R' Uw R' B2 Bw2 Rw2 F2 Rw' R U2 R2 B' F' Rw' Bw2 Dw Bw B F' Uw Bw2 Rw Uw2 Dw B2 Lw U' Rw R Dw' R2 L Uw' Fw2 U2 R2 Rw2 L2 U2 R' D' L U Uw' R' Bw' Rw'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

Nice.
I average 1 flat on 4x4 lol
Have you tried Yau on 5x5 though? It works better for me.


----------



## LwBigcubes (Oct 6, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Nice.
> I average 1 flat on 4x4 lol
> Have you tried Yau on 5x5 though? It works better for me.


Yes.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 6, 2022)

You should really only have 1 progression thread for all events so not multiple progression threads so can you edit the original post and the thread title to say your progression thread? Thank you in advance.


----------



## LwBigcubes (Oct 6, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> You should really only have 1 progression thread for all events so not multiple progression threads so can you edit the original post and the thread title to say your progression thread? Thank you in advance.


Well ok, but I don't really practice other events besides 5/6/7


----------



## LwBigcubes (Oct 10, 2022)

More 7x7 PBs from yesterday (Single and Ao5):

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-10
single: 2:34.14

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-10
avg of 5: 2:49.18

Time List:
1. (2:46.28) 
2. (3:06.94) 
3. 2:53.36
4. 2:47.79
5. 2:46.39

That's probably my first ever sub 2:50 ao5. For the 2:34.14 I slowed down my turning towards the end due to nervousness, so a sub 2:30 could have been possible!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 10, 2022)

Nice!

If that's official it would be NR5and NR6 respectively

That's slightly slower than it takes me to solve a 5x5...


----------



## LwBigcubes (Oct 10, 2022)

Thank you! 

Thats not too bad, you'll improve with practice and consistency!


Megaminx lover said:


> Nice!
> 
> If that's official it would be NR5and NR6 respectively
> 
> That's slightly slower than it takes me to solve a 5x5...


----------



## LwBigcubes (Oct 30, 2022)

5x5 PB Ao12, was hoping to get some sub 1:05 singles but that's ok

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
avg of 12: 1:11.23

Time List:
1. 1:05.83 Lw2 Dw' L B U' Fw Lw R' F' R Bw2 D Lw Dw' L2 Dw' Bw Dw2 Bw2 Dw D Fw2 Rw2 D2 L2 B R2 F2 R2 Fw B' F' U B' Uw Dw2 R' Lw' B Rw2 Uw Rw' R2 U Fw' Bw' L Rw' F R U Uw F Fw2 L Fw' Lw2 Uw' Fw2 Bw 
2. (1:18.49) L B2 Fw Rw2 Lw Dw' Lw U' Bw2 F2 Fw2 B2 R B' Uw' D' B' Rw Uw Lw R2 U2 R Lw Dw2 B' D Bw' Rw2 U R U L2 D' Fw' Bw2 D Uw2 Bw2 L2 B' Dw F2 Uw' Bw2 Rw' B U' Fw' Lw' U' Lw Uw' D2 R' U' Bw U2 Rw2 Uw2 
3. 1:12.70 D' L' Uw R D' F2 Fw D2 R2 Dw2 B' U' Rw Dw' U F2 B U F L Lw' D2 F Dw Rw2 B Lw L2 F2 Rw2 Dw2 F' R Dw D' Bw Rw2 U' R B2 F2 D' Bw2 U Rw2 U2 Uw2 L' Dw2 U' D2 Bw U' B' Dw' Uw B Rw2 Fw2 Dw 
4. 1:13.26 B2 D R' L2 Fw F' Dw' Lw2 Uw U Rw F R B2 D Dw2 F Lw2 Uw2 B2 Bw D' Fw L2 D2 Bw' B2 U2 Dw Uw D2 Lw' L2 Fw2 F B' Lw Bw' Dw Bw2 Lw' U2 Bw' Lw Rw F' Rw2 Uw2 Lw R2 B Rw F U' R' Uw2 U Lw Uw2 B 
5. 1:13.28 U2 L Dw' D2 Lw Bw' Dw2 B2 Fw2 R Bw2 B' Uw L D' Bw2 Lw F' Dw' D Rw' Dw' Rw' L2 F2 B Bw D' Rw' D2 B' R2 F' Fw2 R U' F' L2 Dw Rw Lw D R2 Bw B' F2 Fw Lw' D2 Lw D2 Dw2 L R' Dw2 Lw L2 Fw2 R Lw2 
6. 1:14.50 B2 Bw' D2 Fw F Lw' L' Rw2 R' U' R' Uw' D Dw F2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 Lw' Uw' L2 Rw R' Lw2 D B D R2 F' Dw' Lw F2 Lw2 Rw Dw F Dw2 L F' Uw2 L' Uw' L R' Dw' R2 L' Uw2 D Lw B2 Rw' R2 B L' U L2 U' Lw2 Rw' 
7. 1:08.99 B2 D2 Lw B D2 Lw' Fw R' F2 L' R Uw2 Lw2 U Dw2 Rw D' Rw Fw Dw' Bw' R U D' Uw Bw' Dw2 Lw2 F Lw D2 B L' R Bw2 Uw F D' Bw F Fw' D F2 Dw B Uw U Bw Dw2 Lw2 F2 Uw' Rw Uw2 U' Bw2 R' D2 Uw' Rw2 
8. 1:07.67 D' Rw Bw R' Fw U2 L Uw2 Rw D2 B' Lw2 Uw' B Bw' Rw2 D' L Fw Lw Bw2 Dw D2 Bw2 L U Lw B' F R2 Lw Uw B' U2 B R2 Rw Bw B F Rw' L2 R2 Lw2 D Dw U' L R Uw L R2 Rw Uw2 Lw' Rw' Bw F2 Uw F 
9. 1:10.75 Uw B F L Dw Bw' F Fw Lw' Fw' Dw2 Fw2 Bw Uw Dw D' Rw2 Dw2 Fw F Uw' F' Dw F2 B2 Uw' D Fw F2 Uw' Lw Bw' L2 Lw' R Bw Uw Dw2 Fw Bw' Lw' Bw F' R' F' Lw' D Bw F' R Lw' F2 Lw2 B' F' L Rw' Bw Lw R2 
10. 1:09.42 R2 L Bw' Uw Lw' L2 F' L2 Uw' D2 Fw' F2 U B Bw2 F Dw Uw2 Rw Bw' D' Dw2 B Dw Bw2 D Lw2 Uw' Bw L U2 Lw Dw' Fw2 Dw' Bw' Rw U R' B2 U' Bw2 Lw F' Bw Rw' D Uw2 Fw2 R2 L U' Uw' Rw2 B D' Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 L2 
11. 1:15.92 Lw' Fw2 Lw Bw' Fw Rw L Lw' R2 B2 Rw' F Fw' B' R Uw' Fw F2 L2 B' Uw R2 Lw' D2 R' Dw2 B' U' L' B' Uw' U' L' D B Rw' Lw Fw' Dw' R2 Lw2 Uw' F D Fw2 B' Dw' B2 Dw' R2 L2 D Lw' Fw U2 L' Rw2 B Rw Fw2 
12. (1:05.08) Rw Uw' Dw' Rw2 Fw2 L' Uw D2 Dw2 U Bw L' Dw' Rw' R2 U' Bw2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 B2 Rw Dw2 U Rw Dw2 F B2 Rw2 B' L' B' F Dw D Bw Rw2 F Fw D Uw2 Dw2 Bw R Lw' Dw' B' Fw2 Rw2 Lw2 R' L' U' Bw Uw' Dw Rw' Bw R Dw'


----------



## LwBigcubes (Nov 6, 2022)

I've been doing mostly 5x5 recently as you can see and managed to set new PBs for ao5 (1:07.35) and ao12 (1:10.99). Getting closer to 1:10 global and sub 1 single!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 7, 2022)

LwBigcubes said:


> 5x5 PB Ao12, was hoping to get some sub 1:05 singles but that's ok
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-30
> avg of 12: 1:11.23
> ...


Nice ao12 on the 5x5.

What is your next goal on the 5x5?


----------



## Timona (Nov 7, 2022)

LwBigcubes said:


> I've been doing mostly 5x5 recently as you can see and managed to set new PBs for ao5 (1:07.35) and ao12 (1:10.99). Getting closer to 1:10 global and sub 1 single!
> 
> View attachment 21117


What method do you use for 5x5 btw?


----------



## LwBigcubes (Nov 7, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice ao12 on the 5x5.
> 
> What is your next goal on the 5x5?


Hey thank you! My next goal for 5x5 would be sub 1:10 global and sub 1 singles, but most importantly is to enjoy and have fun solving these big cubes


----------



## LwBigcubes (Nov 7, 2022)

Timona said:


> What method do you use for 5x5 btw?


redux


----------



## LwBigcubes (Nov 12, 2022)

Finally! First ever sub 2:30 7x7 single yesterday:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-11-13
single: 2:28.69

Time List:
1. 2:28.69 3Bw' 3Rw2 3Bw2 R2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw' 3Lw2 3Uw2 Lw' R L2 3Fw 3Lw' 3Bw 3Lw2 Rw 3Dw' F' B2 Lw' F Uw' 3Fw2 U' 3Fw2 D' Fw2 D' Fw2 3Bw2 F' B' Bw' 3Rw' Fw Uw' 3Uw U2 Rw' 3Bw2 D2 Lw2 3Bw2 3Lw2 L U2 Bw 3Fw2 Rw' Uw2 Lw2 3Fw' R 3Lw2 Uw' 3Dw' R Bw 3Fw' 3Bw B 3Uw' D Uw Rw2 Dw' Bw2 B' R' U2 Rw' Fw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Lw2 3Uw' U' L2 3Lw R' 3Bw' B2 Rw Fw2 Rw2 R' Lw Dw' 3Uw' Bw Lw R2 3Uw B2 Rw2 Lw' Dw2 R2 Dw'

This happened literally out of no where because the solves before and after were all between 2:50 to 3:10 and I average around 2:58.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 12, 2022)

nice!


----------



## LwBigcubes (Dec 13, 2022)

7x7 pb mo3 and almost pure sub 2:50 if not for that shaky solve 3. Grateful to still be on form even though I've been taking cubing more casually these days.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-13
mean of 3: 2:45.32

Time List:
1. 2:36.82 
2. 2:48.73 
3. 2:50.40


----------

